# Objekt freistellen für weissen Hintergrund



## Trunx (5. September 2004)

Hallo

Ich bin ziemlich neu bei Photoshop, bräuchte aber dringend ein Objekt aus einem Bild. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Es geht um dieses Bild hier: http://www.worthmuchmore.com/problem/DSC00020.jpg [1.38MB]
Hier eine kleinere Version davon: http://www.worthmuchmore.com/problem/DSC00020_klein.jpg [0.76MB]

Ich würde gerne den Löwenzahn sammt paar seiner Blätter unten freistellen und das ganze dann auf einem weissen Hintergrund platzieren.

Aber ich kann den Löwenzahn einfach nicht so freistellen, dass er keinen Rand (also Hintergrund vom Original) mehr hat.

Bei mir schaut das immer so aus: http://www.worthmuchmore.com/problem/loewenzahn.jpg

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank 

PS: Mein Versucht ist mit Absicht so "blass". Möchte nicht, dass er so kräftig scheint, sondern eher dezent wirkt.
Also habe ich ihn leicht weiss übermalt. 
Gibts da noch eine anderen Möglichkeit dafür?


----------



## ShadowMan (5. September 2004)

Hi du!

Schau dir doch mal folgendes an:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=152372&highlight=freistellen

(im Forum gibts übrigens so unendlich viele Themen über "freistellen")

Ich würde es, falls es so nicht klappt wie du es versucht hast, mit einer Ebenenmaske machen. Wie das aussieht wird auch in dem Thread oben gezeigt. Wichtig dabei: zoomen! Je näher, desto genauer wirds.
Sowas ist leider nicht in einer Minute gemacht.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Receiver (6. September 2004)

Zum Thema "blass wirken lassen": Du kannst auch einfach den Lövenzehn auf den weißen Hintergrund legen, und die Deckkraft entwas runtersetzen.


----------



## Joh (6. September 2004)

Mit dem Pfadtool einen Pfad erstellen, dann in Auswahl umwandeln, weiche Auswahlkante von 1 Pixel, 
kopieren, in neue Grafik einfügen, fertig.

JPEG 
PSD

Zum Thema verblassen einfach die Deckkraft der Ebene 1 herunter setzen.


----------



## Trunx (6. September 2004)

Hi

Wow, vielen Dank, vor allem an dich Joh  
Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
Alle anderen Freistellungstechniken habe nicht annähernd so gut geklappt.

thx


----------

